# Gunners Up Holding Blinds



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

My sweet wife bought me 4 Gunners Up Holding Blinds for Christmas. I wasn't concerned that I hadn't ever seen one of them before. If the quality of those blinds were anything like their wingers, I knew they would be pretty good. But they are way beyond what I expected. They are very well made, and are taller than most of the others you can buy for the same price. I wanted taller ones to hide my wingers. I love their wingers, but these blinds are truly a superior product!! Try them, I pormise you won't regret it. I would put them up against anyone's holding blinds.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree 100%

Love my GU holding blind.


----------

